# 4th Annual Trexlertown Bicycle Swap meet May 4-6 2018



## jrapoza (Mar 13, 2018)

*
The 4th Annual Trexlertown Bicycle Swap Meet. 
WWW.BICYCLESWAPS.COM 

Greetings and thank you for looking. *

*
We have teamed up the Velo-Drome for a great weekend of bicycle swap meet. *

*Please join us, 

May 4, 5 & 6, 2018, 

Start Time: May 4, 2018 at 4:00 PM.  Please do arrive at the Trexlertown Fire house prior to 4:00 PM. 

The meet runs continuously 24 hours a day until Sunday May 6, 2018, 1:00 PM.  

Vendors spaces are $40.00. 

Spectators and parking is free. 

A nice event for the whole family. 

Location: 7723 Hamilton Blvd, Trexlertown, PA 18031

Contact: Joe Rapoza 508 558 5129 if you have any questions. 

We look forward to seeing you and as always we ask you, please post this on your Facebook page, Craig's List and tell your friends.  

Thank you again, Joe Rapoza 508 558 5129
*


----------



## sfhschwinn (Mar 18, 2018)

Can’t wait see you there!!


----------



## jrapoza (Mar 24, 2018)

Is this the bike you were talking about? thank you.


----------



## jrapoza (Mar 29, 2018)

sfhschwinn said:


> Can’t wait see you there!!



See you there.


----------



## John G04 (Mar 29, 2018)

I’ll be there can’t wait!


----------



## jrapoza (Apr 4, 2018)

I figured I would upload some bike that I would like to sell happy to deliver to Trexlertown.  If anyone is interested please PM me.   Thank you. 

NOS 1930 bicycle.  NOS Columbia sign.  Restored TOC.  WM Penn. 

Thank you, Joe


----------



## Euphman06 (Apr 7, 2018)

I'll have to make it out, I'm too close to not


----------



## jrapoza (Apr 15, 2018)

Euphman06 said:


> I'll have to make it out, I'm too close to not



How close are you.


----------



## Euphman06 (Apr 15, 2018)

jrapoza said:


> How close are you.



Nazareth...about 40 minutes away

Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk


----------



## 64 Pete (Apr 16, 2018)

jrapoza said:


> *The 4th Annual Trexlertown Bicycle Swap Meet.
> WWW.BICYCLESWAPS.COM
> May 4, 5 & 6, 2018,
> Vendors spaces are $40.00. *




Joe,
       Is $40 for whole weekend?

Is there a single day rate?

Thanks
Pete Geurds


----------



## jrapoza (Apr 19, 2018)

64 Pete said:


> Joe,
> Is $40 for whole weekend?
> 
> Is there a single day rate?
> ...



Greetings, 

It is 40.00 for the entire weekend.  There is no daily rate. Thank you, Joe


----------



## kingsting (Apr 20, 2018)

I'll be there again. Always a fun event!


----------



## saladshooter (Apr 20, 2018)

Nice sign!

About what year is this from?

Thanks
Chad


----------



## jrapoza (Apr 26, 2018)

saladshooter said:


> Nice sign!
> 
> About what year is this from?
> 
> ...



It is a 1950 original sign in original wooden box.


----------



## jrapoza (Apr 29, 2018)

jrapoza said:


> I figured I would upload some bike that I would like to sell happy to deliver to Trexlertown.  If anyone is interested please PM me.   Thank you.
> 
> NOS 1930 bicycle.  NOS Columbia sign.  Restored TOC.  WM Penn.
> 
> ...


----------

